# Oakley Prizm vs Dragon Polarized/optimized



## NotoriousJ1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I currently have a pair of Dragon NFX2 optimized goggles, but after seeing all the pictures of the Prizm lens, its making me kind of regret buying the Dragons. 

What I really want is to be able to see ALL of the grooves and contours of the snow in a white out condition, which my Dragons are doing ok at best in. Does the Prizm Rose really look like the picture below? because for my dragons, they are great but I feel as though im lacking the ability to see ALL the contours and grooves, but it could also be because Im using the amber lens and the optimized flash green. Should I buy the Prizm Rose or should I buy a yellow or pink lens for my NFX2 for a white out day? 

TLR
Does the prizm tech really allow the ability to see all the grooves and contour? does it really look like the picture below? 









Thanks,


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

there is no picture attached


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Polarized lenses suck for snowboarding. I love polarized sunglasses, but you need to be able to see the glares that they filter out when you're riding.

The Oakley prizm lenses are fine, but they're not life changing. I'd put them on par with other lenses from other good optics companies. Well, they might be life changing if you're used to riding polarized lenses, but then again, damn near any non-polarized lens will be.


----------



## NotoriousJ1 (Jan 19, 2017)

basser said:


> there is no picture attached


I think Its fixed, please let me know if otherwise


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Does the prizm lens make that big of a difference compared to other goggle lenses? No. Hell no.

Oakley has a tremendous marketing team and a huge advertising budget.


----------



## NotoriousJ1 (Jan 19, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> Does the prizm lens make that big of a difference compared to other goggle lenses? No. Hell no.
> 
> Oakley has a tremendous marketing team and a huge advertising budget.


Thank you! thats what I was thinking, but everyone was vouching for them, made me second think


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I should say that I bought a pair of Oakley goggles with the rose prizm lens hoping that it would be some type of transformational experience. Took them out on a low visibility day and I'd say they were almost as good as the Smith sensor mirror lens which is pretty damn good, but nowhere close to being this amazing, must have technology. I returned them a couple of days later to the Oakley store where I bought them where I was presented with a whole lot of attitude and indignancy from the employees who were in disbelief that I wasn't awestruck by these amazing goggles.

Sorry, I've used a lot of other goggles with good optics. Your shit's nothing special.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Does the prizm lens make that big of a difference compared to other goggle lenses? No. Hell no.
> 
> Oakley has a tremendous marketing team and a huge advertising budget.


It's a very easy feature to sell, and they do a damn good job marketing it for sure. I'd love to see stats on Oakley vs Smith sales wise. 

Prizm isn't magic, but I do like my Prizm rose as a good all conditions option. However, it *does not* look like that picture. There's a noticeable improvement in contrast vs the naked eye, but it's nothing extreme. I definitely prefer it over the yellow Electric EG2 lens I was using, and I've only taken a couple laps on borrowed blue sensor Smiths so can't judge those well enough. Definitely want to try Chromapop.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The Spy Happy Lens might be the best lenses I've ever used. Still haven't tried them in goggles yet, only sunglasses. Gotta be between those lenses and the Kaenon SR-91.


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

i bought flight decks because of all the hype on prizm lenses but honestly I feel that lense tint/color makes a bigger difference. I had M2's and dragon X2's before that, the M2's if u take a hard hit the lense pops out so i sold that... The X2's I immediately returned cus they make squeaking sound of cheap plastic even holding it and feels like it would fall apart.


----------



## Ratty (May 6, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> Does the prizm lens make that big of a difference compared to other goggle lenses? No. Hell no.
> 
> Oakley has a tremendous marketing team and a huge advertising budget.


Yeah _this_, basically. Just did a trip to Japan with a pair of Flight Decks with Hi-Pink and Torch Iridium lenses. To be honest, I didn't think the Prizm was all that, especially the Hi-Pink. But to the point, the Flight Decks fogged sooooo badly. Like 'holding them just off your forehead on every single chair, just enough to get air circulating but not letting snow in' badly. A couple of times I had to ride sans-goggles in a whiteout because of this. Fucking miserable.

I got a refund and went back to my beloved Dragons.


----------

